# Moving Targets :Rabbit and Cans



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

I have been away from slingshots for a few years and lately slowly started to shoot again. To make the shooting more fun and entertaining I was busy working in a multiple moving targets project that I just finished and this is the first trial test.


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

If you need a tester with a European flair I am in.
But seriously,
Possible close up image of upper can moving system please!
ukj


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

That's cool and creative but too complicated for me. I do enjoy an interactive target however and find a steel can swinging on a string inside my catch box works well. It's not as rhythmic and predictable either so it keeps me guessing and the spinning makes aiming at that proverbial small spot a little more difficult.


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Im thinking as spend my summers in our forest without elec or running H2o, by choice to escape the tourists, that an 12v car battery to a windshield wiper motor and hardware s might work. Finding myself rarely
missing can at 10m and my semi indoor range is limited to that so moving target looks fun.
THX for idea
ukj


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

sharp eye said:


> I have been away from slingshots for a few years and lately slowly started to shoot again. To make the shooting more fun and entertaining I was busy working in a multiple moving targets project that I just finished and this is the first trial test.


thats the coolest slingshot target Ive seen , I wish I had the mechanical ability to make one, fantastic!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

That's sweet! Does it run on solar power?


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

The horizontal moving target can be changed to a regular reactive target for a more serious shooting or soda can for just relaxing plinking.
It runs on regular electricity.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

ukj said:


> Im thinking as spend my summers in our forest without elec or running H2o, by choice to escape the tourists, that an 12v car battery to a windshield wiper motor and hardware s might work. Finding myself rarely
> missing can at 10m and my semi indoor range is limited to that so moving target looks fun.
> THX for idea
> ukj


shoot , you ought to try the Dgui challenge then, 20 shots at a can 10M away , Ive seen a fellow hit 17-20 , you might enjoy it !


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Love it👍👏 I will have to show my nieces and nephews, They will love it


----------

